# Supplements.



## ratch (Oct 21, 2011)

Today makes a week that I've been experiencing derealization. Today is the second day that I've taken Omega-3 & L-Theanine supplements. Just a few hours ago I realized how much better I felt. I don't know if this is because I haven't taken my Zoloft for a couple days or if it's the supplements. Whatever it is, I'll take it!


----------



## my6one (Sep 26, 2011)

Ratch,

Can you tell me how Zoloft was helping you? My Dr prescribed it for me and I am just beginning to take it. Has it helped you. It sounds like through your post you stopped taking it and starting taking the supplements.

Any information will be appreciated.

Thanks
Gary


----------



## ratch (Oct 21, 2011)

my6one said:


> Ratch,
> 
> Can you tell me how Zoloft was helping you? My Dr prescribed it for me and I am just beginning to take it. Has it helped you. It sounds like through your post you stopped taking it and starting taking the supplements.
> 
> ...


Gary;
Zoloft _*wasn't*_ helping me. In fact, I'm pretty sure that's what was causing me derealization. That is the reason I stopped taking it and I feel alot better. But, Zoloft works differently for everyone so if you notice any negative changes, you should probably talk to your doctor.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

ratch said:


> Gary;
> Zoloft _*wasn't*_ helping me. In fact, I'm pretty sure that's what was causing me derealization. That is the reason I stopped taking it and I feel alot better. But, Zoloft works differently for everyone so if you notice any negative changes, you should probably talk to your doctor.


zoloft will probably take 4 to 6 weeks to start working, fyi


----------



## ratch (Oct 21, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> zoloft will probably take 4 to 6 weeks to start working, fyi


I took it for over 6 months, fyi


----------

